# My First on the Float



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

*This post can be found here with pictures.*

I decided to go out to East Fork Lake (East of Cincinnati, OH) on Sunday for a short session of carp fishing and a bit of relaxation. Fortunately things didn't go quite as planned.

I arrived at the river section of the lake (the upper most boat ramp) and decided to scout the area for a bit before hauling the gear down and then settling for a spot due to my utter laziness. This area of the lake is beautiful. There are trails that are 18 inches wide running through thick green weeds that are 3 feet tall under a shady tree canopy. The bank in the area has some clear pockets that are fishable with overhanging trees and bushes on each side.

As I walked from swim to swim I could hear the subtle splashing of shad near the bank. As I moved farther down the bank I would hear infrequent larger splashes. As I approached the edge of the water at one swim I saw a small carp mouthing food on the surface with its back out of the water. This was the sign I was looking for.

I quickly rushed back to my car to get the gear. At this point I had a decision to make. Do I take one method feeder rod (heavy rod w/ weighted bottom rig) and my new float rod (10 foot ultra light), or two method feeder rods and spend some relaxing time on the bank waiting for a fish or two. After seeing that carp at the bank I quickly grew excited over the thought of finally being able to break the new float rod in. So the decision was clear. I figured that after I got bored of watching the float I would just head back to the car to grab the other "lazy man&#8217;s rod."

This is where things get interesting. I get to the swim and setup the float rod. This rod consists of a 10 foot ultra light rod and reel with 4 pound copolymer line, a Thill waggler style float that is fixed and shotted to neutralize some of the buoyancy, and then 3 bb size shot 10 inches above a size 8 hook. I set this up so that the bottom shot was sitting on the bottom and only the orange portion of the float was showing. So I put a couple kernels of sweet corn on the hook and dropped it near an overhanging bush. I then threw about 10 kernels in the area. This would prove to be a vital setup for the day.

Here is a picture of the setup (I apologize to the dirty mat, but there was a lot of detritus on the bottom):
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

Meanwhile, I baited my other rod with hair rigged sweet corn and a packed method feeder. I then proceeded to catapult (slingshot) three method balls farther out into the middle of the river where I would cast the method feeder rod.

After getting both rods setup, I unpacked my padded unhooking mat, since the bank is cover with dirt, sticks, and rocks. Right after finishing this task, my float dunks under the water. I jump over to the rod and lift into a drag peeling run. I quickly realize that my net has yet to be unpacked and assembled. It is frightening how much focus needs to go into landing a small carp from a narrow, snaggy swim with an ultra light. I just need to tire the fish out enough to give me the mobility to get to the net. This probably took 15 minutes until I felt it was safe.

I set out fumbling for the net by reaching down with one hand to grab it and holding my rod way out with the other hand. I quickly realized that I needed both hands for the net, so I turned my back to the water and put the handle of the rod between my legs with the reel bracing against the back of my knees. This gave me the brief few seconds necessary to get my net ready. I soon netted the small carp, photographed it, released it and took a breather to reflect on my first carp on the float.

Here is my first carp on a float setup (fully scaled to boot):
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

After regaining my strength I decided to try at it again. So I baited the hook again with some more sweet corn and tossed it back out. A couple minutes later the float got yet another tug and I was into another fish. These fish were small but they were incredible fighters on the ultra light setup. It takes ten minutes to get them near the net and then another five to get them in it. This would continue as long as I put a few kernels of corn in the water after casting, all the way until dark.

Here are a few more:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

At the end of the next fight I would find two fish in the net. I have heard about how males would follow hooked females into the net when the spawn is near, but it had never happened to me. This is only the first of two times that this happened today. The male would thrash around in the net, full of energy, after I lifted them from the water, but the female would be docile like all the other float fish of the day, tired from the fight.

A female carp with a courting male (my first brace from one line  ):
[Photos removed due to editing issues]
As soon as I released those last two fish, the alarm on my method rod started to sound erratically. I immediately sigh at that tonal pattern that usually indicates a catfish, but I was surprised when I lifted the rod. It clearly didn't feel like a catfish, and it fought similar to a carp, but would not reach the surface during the fight. As it finally approached the net I surprised to find my first smallmouth buffalo from this body of water.

My first East Fork smallmouth buffalo:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

After releasing the buffalo and rebaiting both rods, I was back to work with the float. It is quite a workout to fight carp after carp on an ultra light with little weight on the line to help tire the fish out.

More float fish:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

A carp on the method rod:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

Another bonus:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

One last float fish:
[Photos removed due to editing issues]

Well my plans for a short session didn't go as planned today. I ended up staying close to 8 hours. The fish were all small with nothing over 10 pounds and most fewer than 6, but it was a day full of firsts. I caught my first carp on a float setup, all 19 of them (3 were mirrors). I landed my first smallmouth buffalo from East Fork Lake, and I got my first two experiences of male carp following hooked females into the net. It ended up being a long, tiring day, but well worth the effort.

Totals:
20 carp
2 freeloader carp
1 smallmouth buffalo


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim=Animal!!!

Good Show!.........Carp on the float (on surface or with shot) IS
the only way to go!.....Too bad that I don't get the chances to
fish this method much anymore.It use to be one of my MAIN 
methods of catching carp!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

amazing! the males follow females into the net, I can hardly believe that!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is pretty fascinating!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great #'s!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Tim, those carp remind me of the carp in the local canal - skinny, plenty of them, and lots of fun. If you ever want to get together some evening, I believe that I can give your float rod a good workout by going after some surface caught carp and grass carp.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats a lot of nice fish


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Tim....looks like ya had a great time.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I decided to go out to East Fork Lake (East of Cincinnati, OH) on Sunday for a short session of carp fishing and a bit of relaxation. Fortunately things didn't go quite as planned.

I arrived at the river section of the lake (the upper most boat ramp) and decided to scout the area for a bit before hauling the gear down and then settling for a spot due to my utter laziness. This area of the lake is beautiful. There are trails that are 18 inches wide running through thick green weeds that are 3 feet tall under a shady tree canopy. The bank in the area has some clear pockets that are fishable with overhanging trees and bushes on each side.

As I walked from swim to swim I could hear the subtle splashing of shad near the bank. As I moved farther down the bank I would hear infrequent larger splashes. As I approached the edge of the water at one swim I saw a small carp mouthing food on the surface with its back out of the water. This was the sign I was looking for.

I quickly rushed back to my car to get the gear. At this point I had a decision to make. Do I take one method feeder rod (heavy rod w/ weighted bottom rig) and my new float rod (10 foot ultra light), or two method feeder rods and spend some relaxing time on the bank waiting for a fish or two. After seeing that carp at the bank I quickly grew excited over the thought of finally being able to break the new float rod in. So the decision was clear. I figured that after I got bored of watching the float I would just head back to the car to grab the other "lazy mans rod."

This is where things get interesting. I get to the swim and setup the float rod. This rod consists of a 10 foot ultra light rod and reel with 4 pound copolymer line, a Thill waggler style float that is fixed and shotted to neutralize some of the buoyancy, and then 3 bb size shot 10 inches above a size 8 hook. I set this up so that the bottom shot was sitting on the bottom and only the orange portion of the float was showing. So I put a couple kernels of sweet corn on the hook and dropped it near an overhanging bush. I then threw about 10 kernels in the area. This would prove to be a vital setup for the day.

Here is a picture of the setup (I apologize to the dirty mat, but there was a lot of detritus on the bottom):









Meanwhile, I baited my other rod with hair rigged sweet corn and a packed method feeder. I then proceeded to catapult (slingshot) three method balls farther out into the middle of the river where I would cast the method feeder rod.

After getting both rods setup, I unpacked my padded unhooking mat, since the bank is cover with dirt, sticks, and rocks. Right after finishing this task, my float dunks under the water. I jump over to the rod and lift into a drag peeling run. I quickly realize that my net has yet to be unpacked and assembled. It is frightening how much focus needs to go into landing a small carp from a narrow, snaggy swim with an ultra light. I just need to tire the fish out enough to give me the mobility to get to the net. This probably took 15 minutes until I felt it was safe.

I set out fumbling for the net by reaching down with one hand to grab it and holding my rod way out with the other hand. I quickly realized that I needed both hands for the net, so I turned my back to the water and put the handle of the rod between my legs with the reel bracing against the back of my knees. This gave me the brief few seconds necessary to get my net ready. I soon netted the small carp, photographed it, released it and took a breather to reflect on my first carp on the float.

Here is my first carp on a float setup (fully scaled to boot):









After regaining my strength I decided to try at it again. So I baited the hook again with some more sweet corn and tossed it back out. A couple minutes later the float got yet another tug and I was into another fish. These fish were small but they were incredible fighters on the ultra light setup. It takes ten minutes to get them near the net and then another five to get them in it. This would continue as long as I put a few kernels of corn in the water after casting, all the way until dark.

Here are a few more:


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

At the end of the next fight I would find two fish in the net. I have heard about how males would follow hooked females into the net when the spawn is near, but it had never happened to me. This is only the first of two times that this happened today. The male would thrash around in the net, full of energy, after I lifted them from the water, but the female would be docile like all the other float fish of the day, tired from the fight.

A female carp with a courting male (my first brace from one line  ):









As soon as I released those last two fish, the alarm on my method rod started to sound erratically. I immediately sigh at that tonal pattern that usually indicates a catfish, but I was surprised when I lifted the rod. It clearly didn't feel like a catfish, and it fought similar to a carp, but would not reach the surface during the fight. As it finally approached the net I surprised to find my first smallmouth buffalo from this body of water.

My first East Fork smallmouth buffalo:









After releasing the buffalo and rebaiting both rods, I was back to work with the float. It is quite a workout to fight carp after carp on an ultra light with little weight on the line to help tire the fish out.

More float fish:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01238.JPG
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01239.JPG
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01241.JPG
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01242.JPG
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01243.JPG

A carp on the method rod:









Another bonus:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01245.JPG

One last float fish:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/38DSC01246.JPG

Well my plans for a short session didn't go as planned today. I ended up staying close to 8 hours. The fish were all small with nothing over 10 pounds and most fewer than 6, but it was a day full of firsts. I caught my first carp on a float setup, all 19 of them (3 were mirrors that were bigger than Neil's  ). I landed my first smallmouth buffalo from East Fork Lake, and I got my first two experiences of male carp following hooked females into the net. It ended up being a long, tiring day, but well worth the effort.

Totals:
20 carp
2 freeloader carp
1 smallmouth buffalo


----------

